# Is Sexting Cheating?



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Going on Craigslist, looking at all the personal ads, contacting many of them, exchanging phone numbers, texting about sex all night long and exchanging naked pix. Okay, to me...cheating! If it's something you wouldn't want your wife to know or see you doing then yes, it's wrong. To my husband....just bad behavior. There were so many people - who now have his phone number, name etc. It's so easy to type in a phone number and get our address, even a birds eye view of our house! With our three children in it! He did this with whoever would play - men, women - didn't matter. This was when he was drinking and he is no longer drinking. He is active in AA and hasn't drank again and hasn't gone on these sites again. Believe me, I'm checking. But our argument remains...this is cheating in my eyes. What do you all think?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Cheating.


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

cheating


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, it was cheating in my book.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheating.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Guilty!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheating absolutely positively cheating!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is the rule I live by.....If I wouldnt do it in front of my husband, I dont do it. Period.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheating


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

rock said:


> Me and my wife have played on cam in front of others, as well as typed sexual. I wouldn't consider random "sexting" cheating. I would consider developing feelings (EA) and sexting as cheating though, for sure.


were you both in agreement about this? You said you both did it. Would you be upset if your wife was doing it without your knowledge that she was even considering it?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

rock said:


> Me and my wife have played on cam in front of others, as well as typed sexual. I wouldn't consider random "sexting" cheating. I would consider developing feelings (EA) and sexting as cheating though, for sure.


this was a consensual agreement between the two of you and therefore not cheating, DG3 has no agreement in place stating that it is within their boundaries to do as such


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes sexting is cheating!!!! How can anyone who didn't clear it with their spouse first think it isn't?!?!?!?


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Ummm, the purpose is to meet other people for sex, and get their phone numbers and give them yours?

If its not cheating, it soon will be. 

You have 3 kids? Sorry you are here. Hang in there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheating.

What tools are you using to check up on him? This type of behavior can be very easy to hide.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------

